# Clicker Alternative



## toj (Aug 22, 2012)

The clicker is far more than a draw check.
Don't give in, seek advice from someone you know can shoot well with one.


----------



## jmvargas (Oct 21, 2004)

try practicing the clicker with your eyes closed but very close to the target of course..

you might be surprised at the results...


----------



## archeryal (Apr 16, 2005)

There was a mirror draw check from Killian which changed angle as you moved the sight up or down, keeping it in sight. Pretty slick, but I'd stick to a mechanical clicker. Another alternative was a flexible piece of bright plastic mounted under the arrow's path which flips up when the arrow point passes. You shoot throught the plastic, pushing it out of the way as you shoot the arrow. Interesting, but not very successful. (These were from the '70s, as I recall.)


----------



## Bob Furman (May 16, 2012)

rbro said:


> I'm an old guy who just started shooting target recurve again after 50 odd year layoff. I never had a formal lesson and had never shot a clicker. I find them somewhat difficult to get used to (been trying for about 3 months). Somewhere in the dim recesses of my mind I seem to recall that at one time shooters used a small mirror mounted on the riser as a draw check - no click, just a verification that you were at full draw. Did I dream this, or does anyone remember something like this?
> 
> rbro


I recall a few "Old Timers" back in the day who used these. Many still used these with a clicker as it was easier to see the arrow/clicker relationship with minimum eye movement from the sight aperture.


----------



## rbro (Dec 17, 2013)

Bob, you get the big prize! Thanks. I did not imagine or dream it! I'll be 68 yrs. old in 2 weeks and I don't plan on going to the Olympics. So...rather than learning the proper rotational draw (that I haven't developed muscles for), I'll stick to my straight compound style pull, and play with a mirror as a draw check. I shot last night without a clicker, and shot my average (I call my technique "freestyle instinctive"). Shot 365 (Vegas 450 round).

rbro


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

rbro - 

Couple of things come to mind from reading your posts. 

1. You're probably not ready to use a clicker. There are some schools that want new shooters start right off the bat with one. I've rarely seen that work long term. With a few exceptions, I don't introduce a clicker to a shooter until they are shooting fairly well. 
2. After your form is solid, then you need a process for introducing the clicker and learning how to use it. I did a write up on it here a while back, you might be able to find it.
3. It takes most people the better part of a year to really learn to use a clicker correctly, meaning more than as a simple draw check. 
4. The mirror draw check is next to worthless, for a number or reasons. Including the facts that it takes your focus off the target, when it needs to be there and really doesn't act as a trigger. 

Now, do you have to use a clicker? Of course not. You can shoot anyway you like, and that's what it comes down to. If you decide to go with a clicker, you really have to commit to it and don't expect to reap benefits form it over night. You might even see thing get worse for a while, as your work load at anchor can quadruple. 

Viper1 out.


----------



## rbro (Dec 17, 2013)

Viper1 said:


> rbro -
> 
> Couple of things come to mind from reading your posts.
> 
> ...


Thank you, Viper1. Your advice (as always) is straight forward and logical. I think I'll stick to my "freestyle instinctive" for a while, mainly because my work load did increase a lot. I need to build up some stamina and get a few lessons this summer. Meanwhile, I _am_ having a lot of fun.

rbro


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

rbro - 

And that's the way it should be. I have at least one student about your age who tried clickers and failed a number of times, and they were shooting quite well without them. I stopped suggesting they use them. At some point however, "something" changed (mentally) and the clicker started working for them. The time was right, and they took advantage of it. And yes, they do tire out faster with the clicker ...

Congrats.

Viper1 out.


----------



## abrennan (Mar 23, 2014)

Viper1 said:


> ...
> learn to use a clicker correctly, *meaning more than as a simple draw check*.
> ...


At the risk of sounding ignorant, but out of a motivation to learn more - what else does a clicker do?

Thanks,
-Adrian


----------



## Bob Furman (May 16, 2012)

I would also classify clickers as a Timing Device. The way clickers are used today is totally different than is intended design back in the 1960's.

BTW, here is a cool article about the inventor of the Clicker, Fred Leader:

http://www.archery.org.au/FAQs/Equipment/Who-invented-the-Clicker


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## jmvargas (Oct 21, 2004)

Bob Furman said:


> I would also classify clickers as a Timing Device. The way clickers are used today is totally different than is intended design back in the 1960's.
> 
> BTW, here is a cool article about the inventor of the Clicker, Fred Leader:
> 
> ...


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

a - 

The clicker when properly used causes the release to be "almost" a subconscious act. Through training and repetition, an anticipatory response is set up to cause a relaxation of the flexor muscles in the forearm holding the string in the hook and the shot to happen. Since it's almost subconscious, the chances are greater of it being more consistent than a conscious relaxation of the flexors or even a contraction of the extensor muscles force-ably opening the fingers. (The only reason I said "almost" subconscious, it because if it were totally subconscious, there's be no "abort" system and that can be a little dangerous.) 

BTW - The clicker was "invented" in 1957, as a cure or treatment for target panic, by taking the release out of conscious control. Not long after that, people started realizing, holy cow-bells, this thing can really work, with or without TP. Not long after that, it became pretty common place.

The draw check thing was sorta concocted by Earl Hoyt, to get it passed FITA regs that didn't allow any kind of release trigger - but everyone knew what it was really used for. 

Viper1 out.


----------



## rbro (Dec 17, 2013)

Bob, thanks for the link. Good read. Viper1, thanks for the encouragement. Good vibes!

rbro


----------



## AJ the TP Guru (Jul 29, 2011)

I'm definitely in agreement with viper as to use of the clicker. Not many recreational shooters tend to do well with it (given that they typically don't practice enough to use it effectively).

I, like you, had laid off traditional archery for a large number of years, and just started back with a recurve in the last year. I'm still a long way from trying to use a clicker!

I should also mention that I have a long list of target panic afflicted clientele who never could get used to one.


----------



## toj (Aug 22, 2012)

It's really not that difficult to use a clicker, granted some archers struggle but it's far from rocket science. 

I often think threads like these actually make matters worse for those wanting to do well.


----------



## toxoph (Mar 24, 2005)

Viper's definition is correct. I just tell people and students it takes away the conscience thought of when to release (when properly incorporated). 

Also, having shot barebow, some of you may remember barebow legal (in NFAA anyways) a draw check that incorporated a small flexable rubber tube that popped up once the arrow was pulled back to proper draw, this allowed constant focus on the arrow which was used for aiming when string walking.

There was also another barebow clicker that operated under the arrow so nothing was in the bows sight window.

There is also another clicker that a friend of mine uses based on the clicker children use to sound like an insect. It was attached to the limb and the string, when the desired draw was made, it gave a click sound. It has to be set by trial and error.


----------

